# Number of shares on issue?



## YChromozome (2 July 2006)

Just a quick question, where can you find the number of shares on issue for ASX listed companies?


----------



## cuttlefish (2 July 2006)

Annoyingly its not something thats that easily found, but most annual reports provide it in some form. 

You can also work backwards from market cap data provided on sites like comsec - or directly on the comsec research page they also show shares outstanding, but I wouldn't trust all of these secondary sources of data - sometimes they base it only on ordinary shares on issue but don't take into account other types of issued capital, and some don't update for recent changes in issued capital (e.g. conversions, placements etc.).

I reckon looking through the annual reports, then checking for any subsequent announcements about changes to capital is the safest way. Even when looking through the annual report its usually a good idea to do a few cross checks (e.g. cross check earnings vs EPS or DPS, top 20 shareholder lists etc.).

If there's a really simple way of getting issued capital information from the ASX site I'd love to know about it.


----------



## NettAssets (3 July 2006)

Its in the ASX info that Bodhi Gold downloads so I guess that means its reasonably available, Interesting it just lists total issued items and no ranking.
John


----------



## eddievanhalen (3 July 2006)

The 2 quick references I use are as follows:

- assuming the company has issued some form of capital since listing it's just a matter of looking at their announcements and tracking down the last App 3B report.  All the listed and unlisted securities are usually listed on the 2nd and 3rd pages..............OR

- Aspect Huntley  http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/af/aerhome?xtm-licensee=aer   Their subscription service provides a more comprehensive version of the research engine on Comsec which includes a section on "Issued Capital".  There is ofcourse some cost involved here.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## stiger (9 July 2006)

Go to Bloomberg type code and country and bingo up it comes for free.


----------



## BSD (9 July 2006)

Bloomberg is not fully diluted. 

It doesn't account for company options on issue.


Eddie is right - use the latest 3B on the ASX site

See page 2 of the attached for AUM's dilution bomb


----------



## LRG (12 June 2009)

*Website that lists shares on issue/market capitalisation?*

hello, does anyone know which website will list the number of shares on issue for a given stock as well as the market capitalisation.

it is not on ASX - is it on yahoo somewhere?


----------



## beerwm (12 June 2009)

*Re: shares on issue*

its on google finance [both shares and mc]

http://www.google.com/finance

but not so accurate, i've found some errors in certain stocks,


----------



## skyQuake (12 June 2009)

*Re: Website that lists shares on issue/market capitalisation?*

reuters.com

try bloomberg too


----------



## So_Cynical (12 June 2009)

*Re: Website that lists shares on issue/market capitalisation?*

Sydney morning Herald has it too...type in the code and its on the first page (summary)

http://markets.smh.com.au/apps/qt/index.ac


----------



## cooper1308 (13 June 2009)

*Re: Website that lists shares on issue/market capitalisation?*



LRG said:


> hello, does anyone know which website will list the number of shares on issue for a given stock as well as the market capitalisation.
> 
> it is not on ASX - is it on yahoo somewhere?




Sometimes it's a good idea to get a list of all quoted/unquoted securities. Especially small caps.. Occasionally (not very often though) a stock will have a bunch of in the money options with low strike price that can dilute


----------



## diligent (28 April 2016)

*Re: Website that lists shares on issue/market capitalisation?*



cooper1308 said:


> Sometimes it's a good idea to get a list of all quoted/unquoted securities. Especially small caps.. Occasionally (not very often though) a stock will have a bunch of in the money options with low strike price that can dilute




My broker, Bell Direct, provides that information.


----------

